# Discussion - Minimum post count for off topic



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

bertros said:


> indiedog said:
> 
> 
> > Would it be worth making the off topic something that only becomes visible after 100 posts? That way the intro to the forum for newbies is kept on topic and also stops those not familiar with history between members making uninformed comments. I know the soap box is for the hard stuff, but that doesn't protect the new guys.
> ...


Really

Drink on the bar for indie at ACOI for that one


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

indiedog said:


> Now most of the crap happens in the off topic and this is what most consider to bring down the atmosphere in the place possibly deterring newbies from hanging around. Would it be worth making the off topic something that only becomes visible after 100 posts? That way the intro to the forum for newbies is kept on topic and also stops those not familiar with history between members making uninformed comments. I know the soap box is for the hard stuff, but that doesn't protect the new guys.


Like this suggestion but would go higher to 200 posts for newbies, it is after all primarily a fishing forum, with the other stuff the spice after existing members characteristics have been learned by newbies.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

This is all very good and ideas are thick and fast...200 posts for newbies aint a Bad idea indeed....even an "L Plate" next to their status?

P Plates for under 100 posts.....

Even give warnings to offenders with a temporary P Plate ahahahahahahaah

I like the fact we can talk about just about anything here on the forum.....yes the theme of the forum has changed but agree with the points made as to why.....

I like identity....big fan of akff gazebos in each major location..2x nsw, 2x qld, 1x vic, 1x sa, 1x wa, 1x tassie.....as well as a new design for a hull decal.....say 500mm like the rapala .....or shimano.....In ya face hull decal....like tribal fish with kayak nose and akff font in daeia etc....


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

OK, its late and my brain is addled but I'm seem to remember an earlier suggestion that ALL trip reports should be ''members only''. I would disagree - allowing potential members to see the range of kayak fishing options and opportunities is valuable. I understand that those in high fishing pressure locations are wary of forum trollers stealing information but that is why we have the 250 plus post section to allow those members to post trip reports in ''secret''


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I like this idea of having off topic un available until a certain post count. I don't think this fact even needs to be advertised, members can find out once they get there....saves deliberate posting just to reach the threshold for a sticky beak.

It was my experience that I was much more comfortable with the banter once I'd been here a while and worked out some of the personalities. I probably would have preferred to not be exposed to off topic from the start (was it even there when I first joined?) although it could be argued that it might be part of what keeps someone happy long enough to stick around for x number of posts.


----------



## Zorba (Jan 22, 2013)

A bad egg is a bad egg, irrespective of how many posts are required

I mentioned an idea in the other discussion and that is if the "off topic" be a sealed section. In other words to be exposed to it the member would need to accept a code of conduct before viewing. Good spirited banter is not a problem but I think that personal attacks are poor form and can be seen as cyber bullying which have laws protecting the bullied. Could this lead to litigation?

As I said I don't read the off topic but I am not against it if it is used correctly


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

bertros said:


> A sort of gaming principle to forum structure that plays on the psychological side of things.


I need to buy a new game, then. I'm not too old for an Easter egg.


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

so whats the decision or feelings on this now we have chatted about it fo a few days?

100 posts/6months combo?

or we gunna chat some more and or lose interest and have another thread that needs reviving in 6 months?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Heres a question

Access to Off Topic - right or privilege?


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

anselmo said:


> Heres a question
> 
> Access to Off Topic - right or privilege?


Hmmm.....
Does it scare newbies off or let them know that the site is about more than just fishing from kayaks - I'd go the latter, as long as people behave themselves there which they seem to these days - spoken as a relative newbie with a ridiculously high post count


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Ferris wheel in motion....can a decision be made?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

RhubarbTheYeti said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > Heres a question
> ...


Missing my point, yeti
Your point is of interest once they are in, but should they be in at all?

Should anyone who joins be given access to off topic as a given right, from day 1? Or should non members be able to see Off Topic?
Or should they earn the privilege by way of an arbitrary measurement or a Schelling point i.e. counts, length of tenure, etc)


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

anselmo said:


> RhubarbTheYeti said:
> 
> 
> > anselmo said:
> ...


We already have Bar and Grill and the secret Trip Reports section reserved for ''special'' members, how many restrictions do we want - of course ACOI should have BIG bouncers at the door


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

theyakshed.com


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Should we amalgamate Bar and Grill and Off Topic then?
Personally, I'm struggling to see a difference between them other than minimum post requirement ATM


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> Yeah, ferris wheel alright, I've done 3/4 circle myself!
> 
> No newbies in there means no one to hang shit on....can't be a good thing.


You'll still be there
You can be our bunny ;-)


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

kraley said:


> Stealthfisha said:
> 
> 
> > Ferris wheel in motion....can a decision be made?
> ...


Yeah, really

It's an evolution, not a revolution - we're trying hard NOT to end up back where we started
We need to get it right, not get it done quick

Patience, grasshopper


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Hahahahahaah
lets keep talking about it bundy....


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

We gottamadd humor guys or we will start believing ourselves


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Does anyone else love kraleys signature.....heheheeh "MODERATED"....classic!


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

kraley said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > Should we amalgamate Bar and Grill and Off Topic then?
> ...


now this is starting to go somewhere....


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Why don't we start another forum completely?


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> Why don't we start another forum completely?


Because boringoldfarts.com/forum and pointlesscrap.com/forum are already taken
as is manshed.com

I believe we can still get an option on www.thekayakfishingsitethatsnotaboutkayakfishing.com though


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Barrabundy said:


> Why don't we start another forum completely?


hahahahahahaha


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

kraley said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > Should we amalgamate Bar and Grill and Off Topic then?
> ...


Cool, kraley just volunteered to start up some interesting conversations in Off Topic
Good man yourself


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

Good on ya krayley!


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

kraley said:


> The problem isn't a lack of good topics - its that the Nattering Nabobs of Negativity have ensured that all replies to such topics have to be be bland and milqtoast lest anyone's sensitive ears be subjected to anything that might prove too challenging.


I actually think half the problem is that half the time no-one knows what you're saying so they think it's an insult and so the first reaction is a REACTION
Nattering nabob of negativity - yep raising that point at my next board meeting! :shock: 
milqtoast - jeepers

Are you trying to make an argument to raise new threads in off topic or to NOT raise new threads in off topic? ;-)


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

kraley said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > Are you trying to make an argument to raise new threads in off topic or to NOT raise new threads in off topic? ;-)
> ...


Depends on the bowling alley, and depends on the velvet rope
(and the bouncers as Yeti will remind us)

Sometimes, the best way to invite new customers is to tell them how exclusive the club is and hint that they might not be suitable ...
The more you tell someone they can't have something, or they won't want it, the more likely they are to try and get it

Kraley, you're not allowed to answer this ... :twisted:


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

kraley said:


> I am making the point that its rather futile to put a velvet rope outside a bowling alley.





anselmo said:


> I actually think half the problem is that half the time no-one knows what you're saying


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Hell, even Disneyland has exclusivity levels so why not the bowling alley?

I'm torn between the questions of what do we do to it for us now and what do we do for others in the future. To me it should be natural and not a constructed, manufactured natural. I mean, it's a bit like say smoking a joint or drinking in public and a cop comes by and you say "act natural". It never is. Just let it be and act as you were.

I have never seen much that offends me enough that I needed to tell someone in "authority" here to do something about it, so I can't pinpoint the change to what we are now. I have reacted to some posts and after reading later I felt I was just being hot-headed and should have just let it be. I've been PM'd in those instances telling me to hit the triangle if it really bothers me, but it never bothered me that much. I'm a grown man. I either deal with an interaction myself, or smile and walk away. I don't run to mom or dad and anymore.

Timely topic buzzing around the US:
http://www.cnn.com/2014/05/21/us/mayor-bully-comment/


Porterville said:


> "I'm against bullying, but I'm getting damn tired of it being used as a mantra for everything and the ills of the world," Hamilton said during the City Council meeting. "(Most) people just have to grow a pair and stick up for them damn selves."


Sweet 'stache!

Again, I've never seen tru personal attacks. Maybe the time difference, as I'm posting this to basically no one, and anything inflammatory has already run its course by the time I read it.


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

kraley said:


> And I whilst I doubt that the discussion of Stem Cells have driven anyone off lately - its not exactly making for 'must see tv', either.
> 
> Why do you suppose that is? I think that you need better posters (not me, tho - so stop worrying about that!).


That would be because its not a general argument about stem cell research but about the situation that Jon and his wife find themselves in, hence the civility


----------



## RhubarbTheYeti (Oct 28, 2013)

kraley said:


> RhubarbTheYeti said:
> 
> 
> > That would be because its not a general argument about stem cell research but about the situation that Jon and his wife find themselves in, hence the civility
> ...


Maybe its just that no-one feels well enough informed to comment on these topics whereas most people have a view on art because its a personal experience


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Haha lazybugger, I must have had similar thoughts because I probably voted exact opposite to the sentiments I expressed here.

Just think of it as an election lazybugger, just vote!


----------

